# networkmanager hangs -- won't get IP [SOLVED]

## jettjunker

I finally upgraded networkmanager to 0.7.2, and it hangs at IP assignment (both circles green in nm-applet).  ["ifconfig wlan0 up & iwconfig wlan0 essid Frink & dhclient wlan0" works just fine.]  After "/etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop", "/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon" displays:

```
NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

 * status:  started

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): new Ethernet device (driver: 'e1000e')

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_1d_92_a0_f5_2d

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'rt61pci')

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_0e_2e_f1_8c_9f

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyS1): ignoring due to lack of mobile broadband capabilties

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyS0): ignoring due to lack of mobile broadband capabilties

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): bringing up device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

-- Error received: Numerical result out of range

-- Original message: type=0x19 length=56 flags=<REQUEST,ACK> sequence-nr=1269221043 pid=4201193

NetworkManager: <WARN>  check_one_route(): (wlan0) error -34 returned from rtnl_route_del(): Sucess

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto Frink'

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto Frink' requires no security.  No secrets needed.

NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'ssid' value 'Frink'

NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'NONE'

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'Frink'.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCP transaction.

dhcpcd: unknown option `#'

NetworkManager: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 6921

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

### above is where it hangs; below is after ctrl-C ###

^CNetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_signal_handler(): Caught signal 2, shutting down normally.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): now unmanaged

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): device state change: 2 -> 1 (reason 36)

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): cleaning up...

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): taking down device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): now unmanaged

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 1 (reason 36)

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 36).

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): cleaning up...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): taking down device.

NetworkManager: <info>  exiting (success)
```

any idea why?

----------

## Rexilion

 *Quote:*   

> dhcpcd: unknown option `#' 

 

I'm not sure, but dhcpcd under NetworkManager might still use the file:

```
/etc/dhcpcd.conf
```

Perhaps something wrong is inside there?

----------

## jettjunker

Ha, that was it!  I had a line that said (sans quotes): "option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search # , host_name", and now that I commented it out, it works fine.  Thank you  :Smile: 

----------

